# Yamaha YS624T model?



## Evensen (2 mo ago)

Hi.

Recently bought an YS624T with some minor problems. Going to fix it up and hopefully it will last a long time.

The previous owner didn’t have much information about it, and the model year mark was not on the machine.

It has plastic fuel tank, belt drive, electric start and battery.
Serial nr: 7KA - 980133

Anybody has a clue of what year model this could be?

Can’t seem to find any with the same specs such as battery and el. start. 
Some said it could be like a limited edition version? Talked to my local dealership when ordering some new belts for auger and drive, and they guessed it could be around 94’.

Hopefully someone in here maybe owned or knows when these specs where around and could give a opinion 😁

Thanks.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

That's a new one to me. Thanks for showing us.
And welcome!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Evensen said:


> Anybody has a clue of what year model this could be?


1987 or 1988?





1987 Yamaha YS624T OEM Parts, Babbitts Yamaha Parts House


Shop our large selection of 1987 Yamaha YS624T OEM Parts, original equipment manufacturer parts and more online or call at (231)737-4542




www.yamahapartshouse.com






https://www.cmsnl.com/yamaha-ys624t-snow-thrower-1988_model9436/partslist/


----------



## JapDolls (4 mo ago)

I believe the YS624 with a plastic fuel tank started in 1989 and ran till 1994 (?). I have a 1989 YS624TEN ( T= track, E=electric start and N= North America ). I live in Canada. In NA electric start models came with a starter motor which will have to be plugged into a 120 volts household receptacle for operation. Blowers with the electric start accessory is not common even up here in the Cold White North. Maybe its because the Yamaha engine even when cold, almost always starts after the second pull as it is with mine. I believe European models came with 12 volts starters and battery. Your machine is an exact replica of mine ( minus the battery ) mechanically. 1988 and older models only have 3 forward and 2 reverse speeds and their fuel tanks are metal.


----------

